# Who's boss?



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Just a funny picture of my cat with my friend's 2 Vizslas. The dogs are still unsure of Izzy and she is taking full advantage. Who's the boss at your house?


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

The cats for sure. There is zero fear coming from the cats at all, they have the "claws of death" and milo is well aware of that


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Kdwyer915 said:


> "claws of death"


Too true! Cute picture.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/cats-rip.html

Cats always ruled the house but the dogs always rule the yard!

RBD


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Cats always ruled the house but the dogs always rule the yard!
> 
> RBD


Sounds similar to our household


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Cats always rule!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The cat. The first time the cat, Annie, hissed at Savannah, Savannah just went bonkers with joy...'the head of the household just acknowledged me!! the head of the household just acknowledged me!!' Annie just stared at Savannah as if she had lost her mind. No claws needed.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Not one question on this'

this ones a wash ;D

puss and boots run this globe 

kitty 8)


----------

